# What kind of joints for plywood toolbox stack like mechanics have.



## Silverhill

I am new to woodworking, ready to move past building shipping crates and warehouse shelves. I just signed on to LJ's today, so please bare with me if this question has been asked over and over. I want to consolidate all my hand tools, small electric and air tools into one, similar to this one by James Lango http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55704 but with an attractive joinery on the corners of top and bottom units that conceals the plywood end grain. I would think that mitering 3/4 plywood would not be strong. What type joints do I need to have a nice looking, strong set of boxes in a natural finished wood?

I have a tablesaw, bandsaw, mitersaw, small drill press, a Kreg pocket hole jig, and misc. power sanders to work with, plus my wife is wanting my wish list for Christmas, so additions are possible.

I appreciate your patience with me, and I will edit my profile page as soon as I finish looking the site over for a few days. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TaybulSawz

I like using a locking rabbet joint on plywood. Easy to make, Lot's of glue surface, hides the endgrain too!


----------



## dbray45

There are a number of ways to do this - lock miter (router bit) has worked well for me. The sides of the drawers are not so much of the issue as the bottom of the drawers, I would use 1/2" plywood for medium weight and 3/4" for heavy stuff. Your drawer runners have to be rated high enough for the weight of the drawer plus contents. If you keep them low on the drawer, the sides take very little stress.

Use full extension drawer slides - you will be glad you did.


----------



## Silverhill

*TaybulSawz*, *dbray45*: Thanks for replying. That gives me something to think about and work towards.


----------

